#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  2011 Miss Pinatobo contest.

## omgim

Birds :>)

----------


## blue

lovely show

----------


## ralphlsasser

Where is Davis knowlinton when you need him. Looks like this contest was held in the Philippines. Maybe he's some where in the crowd drouling.

----------


## laymond

love your work champ

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Where is Davis knowlinton when you need him. Looks like this contest was held in the Philippines. Maybe he's some where in the crowd drouling.



Wish I had been, but Omgim never gave me a heads-up. Presume this was in AC.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

:tumbs:

----------


## Spin

Absolute horror show, every single one of them is a total minger. Glad I'm not there  :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

> Where is Davis knowlinton when you need him. Looks like this contest was held in the Philippines. Maybe he's some where in the crowd drouling.


Isn't that him in the pool pretending to take pictures?

----------


## omgim

> Originally Posted by ralphlsasser
> 
> 
> Where is Davis knowlinton when you need him. Looks like this contest was held in the Philippines. Maybe he's some where in the crowd drouling.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had been, but Omgim never gave me a heads-up. Presume this was in AC.


last year sometime. I found out the day of the event. I guess they'll do it again in June whatever day the volcano erupted. Most of the clubs sent girls. It was entertaining enough.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

They used to do a lot of those pool parties in Manila back when the Del Pilar strip was still going strong. Not so much any more. They are fun - after the booze starts flowing and the tops start coming off especially.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

What's needed is pics of unbridled bosoms  :bananaman:

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by ralphlsasser
> 
> 
> Where is Davis knowlinton when you need him. Looks like this contest was held in the Philippines. Maybe he's some where in the crowd drouling.
> 
> 
> Isn't that him in the pool pretending to take pictures?


I think he was in hiding afraid "the boss" might just see it. He knows "if moma ain't happy, no one will be." :Smile:

----------


## ralphlsasser

> They used to do a lot of those pool parties in Manila back when the Del Pilar strip was still going strong. Not so much any more. They are fun - after the booze starts flowing and the tops start coming off especially.


Ahh ha, so you have been to a few. Before or after moma? :Smile:

----------


## The Muffinman

> Absolute horror show, every single one of them is a total minger. Glad I'm not there


1016 can come sit on my face any time she feels like it. :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> They used to do a lot of those pool parties in Manila back when the Del Pilar strip was still going strong. Not so much any more. They are fun - after the booze starts flowing and the tops start coming off especially.
> 
> 
> Ahh ha, so you have been to a few. Before or after moma?



Both.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by ralphlsasser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> ...


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by Spin
> 
> 
> Absolute horror show, every single one of them is a total minger. Glad I'm not there 
> 
> 
> 1016 can come sit on my face any time she feels like it.


I'm obviously not as picky as you. Any one of them could sit on mine. :Smile:

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Originally Posted by ralphlsasser
> 
> 
> Where is Davis knowlinton when you need him. Looks like this contest was held in the Philippines. Maybe he's some where in the crowd drouling.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had been, but Omgim never gave me a heads-up. Presume this was in AC.


Wednesday, 15 June 2011 (twenty years after the main eruption of Mt. Pinatubo), the Miss Pinatubo 2011 Bikini Contest was held at the Wild Orchid Resort in Angeles City.

The link below provides more photos of the contestants 

Ms Pinatubo Bikini 2011

----------


## Mid

pass the beer goggles and dim the lights  :mid:

----------


## Don Ho

So this is some kind of bargirl "beauty" contest?  For every decent looking one there were at least three ugly ones.  Nice to see Rush Limbaugh enjoying the show from the pool.

----------


## blue

I  think Davis  did make it to the show-
  he just does not want to make us all jealous ,
   I'm sure the evidence will turn up sooner or later in a photo of the parade, cannot see him yet though ,
  maybe  he will be just sat their in the audience  relaxing ,enjoying a beer and checking things out ...

----------


## perthowen

> Originally Posted by Spin
> 
> 
> Absolute horror show, every single one of them is a total minger. Glad I'm not there 
> 
> 
> 1016 can come sit on my face any time she feels like it.


hey muffinman i will be there in 3 days , i will let her know. :sexy: 

haven't seen you since back in phnom penh. how ya been? :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

> Originally Posted by The Muffinman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Spin
> ...


How about this one?



 :bunny3:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^ setting yourself up for a fall there mate if he picks the one on the left

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

However, after 6 pints the middle one could pass for jennifer lopez

----------


## Beautiful World

Will be there very soon to see the Morrissey gig. Plan is long weekend in AC before sunday night concert....i am getting out voted with AC...wanted to stay in they city...this thread has put me right off  it has to be said  :Smile: ...however i might have to check out the forbidden city..

----------


## Peta

This is a joke right? They are men or what???  :Ugh2:

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Absolute horror show, every single one of them is a total minger. Glad I'm not there


With you on that one, brother. Real horror show. Tacky as fuck, the Phils.

----------


## The Muffinman

> hey muffinman i will be there in 3 days , i will let her know.


Please do. 






> haven't seen you since back in phnom penh. how ya been?


I've been ok mate, same same.
How about you? Sent you a pm ages ago but you never replied.

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by ralphlsasser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The Muffinman
> ...


Don't fancy Socal's much..  :mid: 

TBH.. c-sections, tramp stamps and one pair of tits between the lot of them, those girls look almost as desperate as the punters.  :Yup:

----------


## perthowen

> Originally Posted by perthowen
> 
> hey muffinman i will be there in 3 days , i will let her know.
> 
> 
> Please do. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i saw that mate, you need a certain amount of posts before you can reply to pm's. and i didn't have enough posts at the time, im a lazy bastard!
mostly spending my time off in the philippines these days. will be in bangkok in a few months.
are you still living there? if so should catch up for a beer.  :bananaman:

----------


## sunsetter

> see the Morrissey gig. Plan is long weekend in AC before sunday night concert


morrissey? bargirls? whats next, launch yourself off the hotel balcony?

----------


## jizzybloke

What a bunch of shockers!

----------


## khmen

You're all a bunch of poofs, I'd do all of them if they were offering!

I'd smash this one:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Looks like the usual roundup of bargirl mingers from Fields hoping to win a peso or 3  there was a couple of lookers amongst them though, The majority looked a bit tubby

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Yep. AC dancers don't miss many meals.....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Absolute horror show, every single one of them is a total minger. Glad I'm not there


They're not that bad. Asians don't seem to be very photogenic without a lot of fettling for some reason.

----------


## ralphlsasser

Thse women are disgusting. NOT even ONE with a camel toe. Shameful.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> You're all a bunch of poofs, I'd do all of them if they were offering!
> 
> I'd smash this one:


 
Khmen the won in the middle is OK has stetch on the bum cheeks but that only small

 :cmn:

----------


## The Muffinman

> Originally Posted by The Muffinman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by perthowen
> ...


Good to hear from you again Owen, it was a fun night in PP. We should try and repeat it one day. I ran into Paul (the bloke from Perth also) a few more times, he seemed to be constantly pissed as a fart. Think he's back in Oz now.
Yeah I'm still in Bangers these days but still go over to PP a lot. Let me know when you're coming to BKK and we'll arrange something.

----------


## perthowen

> Originally Posted by perthowen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The Muffinman
> ...



paul was pretty rotten by the end of the night, no doubt!
will definitely get in contact with you before i leave, have a few beers in det 5 or somewhere off sukhumvit.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

nice set of oics

looks like the party could have been a lot of fun after they got the formalities out of the way

----------


## Looper

Isn't that beautiful. Her family must be thrilled.



Congratulations to the most beautiful prostitute on the island - Miss Pinatubo Cumguzzler Extraordinaire 2011  :goldcup: 

I think the judges should all be given 30 minute freebies with each girl so they can be marked out of 10 on jizz gargling, teabagging and anus licking.




> the won in the middle is OK has stetch on the bum cheeks but that only small


Why do girls get stretch marks on their bumcheeks? Its not like their asses get suddenly bigger when they are pregnant or whatever, unless these girls are recovered bloaters.

----------


## Looper

Here she is again. Looks quite shy and demure apart from being nearly naked.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Isn't that beautiful. Her family must be thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the most beautiful prostitute on the island - Miss Pinatubo Cumguzzler Extraordinaire 2011 
> 
> I think the judges should all be given 30 minute freebies with each girl so they can be marked out of 10 on jizz gargling, teabagging and anus licking.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a heavy weight muff on the left - Respect.

----------


## Gerbil

> so they can be marked out of 10 on jizz gargling, teabagging and anus licking.


I believe that is how TV moderators are selected.

 :bunny3:

----------


## jizzybloke

old knobbly knees on the left there!

----------


## DrAndy

> Here she is again. Looks quite shy and demure apart from being nearly naked.


you are getting a bit reactionary in your old age

she is wearing a bikini  ffs

and I am sure she is a very nice girl

----------


## DrAndy

what is amusing is the fat fuck with a delightful girl sprawled over him on the top right

what a sight!!

----------


## DrAndy



----------


## Bettyboo

^ thanks for that. No need to zoom in any further...  :Sad:

----------


## CNF55

It was bad enough seeing them in the background but this is just gross.

----------


## DrAndy

I would have attempted to sharpen the image but then decided enough was enough

----------


## Looper

> Originally Posted by Looper
> 
> Here she is again. Looks quite shy and demure apart from being nearly naked.
> 
> 
> you are getting a bit reactionary in your old age
> 
> she is wearing a bikini ffs


Just saying she looks a bit thoughtful and sensitive, not like your average bar scrubber. But yes I am getting more reactionary in my old age that is true.


This is bit different though...



That builder's arse crack would put DD to shame.

Looks like she'd be pretty handy with a hod of bricks too.

 :sexy:

----------


## Don Ho

^She's beginning the apple phase of life that all one time hot Filipino chicks enter after they've reached their sell by date.

----------


## porno frank

Fantastic pics. Those sexy sexy girls from those pool parties in angeles city.  :sexy:

----------


## Peta

^ Um. im guessing you are quite old man ?

----------


## Cujo

Skanks for the most part.

----------


## aging one

Agreed Koojo, and porno frank please get your glasses prescription checked. :Smile:

----------


## Cthulhu

So, these are all dudes?

----------


## Yasojack

Says the cross dresser profile pic




> So, these are all dudes?

----------


## Cthulhu

> Says the cross dresser profile pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> 
> ...


(Rolls Eyes) You really should stop the cross-thread stalking, Yasojack. I would hate having to escalate your "little war".

As for your comment:

http://egotastic.com/2012/05/micaela...rves-an-award/






> Once again, German model and oft-Hollywood nightclub partier Micaela Schaefer completely pwned another movie premiere red carpet, in this case, Men in Black 3 in Germany, with her hot body on almost entirely full display in a dress that can only be described as 'designed by the imagination of a dude'.
> 
> Micaela Schaefer has lots of very fun curves and twists and parts to ogle, and she does not like to block the good views. Not only do we respect her attitude about exhibitionism, we just sent her a check in the mail, because, let's face it, respect is one thing, money is another. Make it rain, Micaela! Enjoy.
> 
> 
> MICAELA SCHAEFER WORKS A RED CARPET LIKE NOBODY'S BUSINESS

----------


## Hampsha

Not Miss Pinatobo but figured I would post it here since I ran across it.

----------


## sapete

Great thread, thanks.

----------


## pseudolus

Well shit mate, if you are going to bump an old thread thinking it will gain you brownie points, at least add something...such as the contenders from the 2012 comp

----------


## DrAndy

lovely girls...well, some of them...well, one....well, maybe

----------

